# Kid Charlemagne solo



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

Newish owner of 335 , so naturally curious about iconic 335 guitar moments ... took a shot at one of Larry Carlton’s great solos .. a few warts still lol. but I feel good about the tone . Cheers


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow! That was fabulous. This is one on my favourite Steely Dan tunes. Great job and the tone is superb.

BTW how long did it take you to get to this point playing this song? A lot of effort from what I can see.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> Wow! That was fabulous. This is one on my favourite Steely Dan tunes. Great job and the tone is superb.
> 
> BTW how long did it take you to get to this point playing this song? A lot of effort from what I can see.


thx for the kind words... this one took a bit of work ... Larry sometimes plays like a horn player so a bit counter intuitive to "guitar " type lines ... i have adored the Dan for many decades , and covered several of their tunes ... so that helps . I went at this solo years ago and gave up lol ...so had a head start i suppose.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

live4tone said:


> thx for the kind words... this one took a bit of work ... Larry sometimes plays like a horn player so a bit counter intuitive to "guitar " type lines ... i have adored the Dan for many decades , and covered several of their tunes ... so that helps . I went at this solo years ago and gave up lol ...so had a head start i suppose.


I know what your saying about giving up on a song. I have been working forever on You shook me all night long solo. I put it on the back burner for quite sometime. My skills did improve over time and the other night I played it perfectly, not one mistake. It’s great to be able to challenge yourself constantly. That is the only way we will get better.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

live4tone said:


> Newish owner of 335 , so naturally curious about iconic 335 guitar moments ... took a shot at one of Larry Carlton’s great solos .. a few warts still lol. but I feel good about the tone . Cheers


been thinking its a good idea , to accompany a solo with a rhythm vid ... i know so many players that always go after the solo and seldom bother with learning the changes and rhythm ... condensed to a verse chorus section


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I like my 335 but it's not as comfortable as my SG when playing sitting down.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

player99 said:


> I like my 335 but it's not as comfortable as my SG when playing sitting down.


Yeah, bit of a balancing act .. but I like the big body ... more to hug


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Nice work! So much gold in the Dan catalog.

There's a fun YT clip by TimPierce and Rick Beato analyzing this solo. I won't post it here because this is your thread but it's worth the watch.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

You’ve inspired me to learn one of their songs as this will take my skill set to a new level. Can you recommend one of their less complicated songs to learn.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> You’ve inspired me to learn one of their songs as this will take my skill set to a new level. Can you recommend one of their less complicated songs to learn.


There a few numbers with less complex arrangements but the chord voicings are always a little different or non-cliche if you will .. and the solos are all quite challenging .... “Rikki Don’t loose that Number” might be a good choice , or Josie , Pretzel Logic , Do it Again(tough solo) , Peg , Black Friday , Reelin in the years... have a listen see what you think .... maybe find a tutorial on YouTube .... I did a post of the Rikki solo a few months back , I can add to the thread if it helps ...

cheers , enjoy the journey , Steely Dan is an excellent study to get out of the box


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

live4tone said:


> There a few numbers with less complex arrangements but the chord voicings are always a little different or non-cliche if you will .. and the solos are all quite challenging .... “Rikki Don’t loose that Number” might be a good choice , or Josie , Pretzel Logic , Do it Again(tough solo) , Peg , Black Friday , Reelin in the years... have a listen see what you think .... maybe find a tutorial on YouTube .... I did a post of the Rikki solo a few months back , I can add to the thread if it helps ...
> 
> cheers , enjoy the journey , Steely Dan is an excellent study to get out of the box


Yes, please drop your Rikki solo in here. I've always been partial to that track/solo... reminds me of driving across Canada in the back of my parent's car in 1974.


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

polyslax said:


> Yes, please drop your Rikki solo in here. I've always been partial to that track/solo... reminds me of driving across Canada in the back of my parent's car in 1974.


added above ... cool how music frames memories so well


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

live4tone said:


> added above ... cool how music frames memories so well


Sounds great, thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

I dig,.. tasty morsels of well crafted solos that speak volumes without cramming 64 demi-semi-hemi-demi-semi-hemi-demi-semi-hemi-quavers into each bar.


----------

